# One beautifully ugly tree



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

My friends down the street want this tree in their front yard cut down. I would love to have it, but I do not have the means to remove it from their yard. 

I also thought about having them call someone that might be interested in it, due to what it may look like inside. It is relatively straight and almost 5 foot at the base. The top is dead, but it seems solid down below. I dont know what you call it, but the outside looks like they melted bark over the top of it.

I am doing this for them, I am not getting paid by them, nor will I accept any $$$ from them..they can use the $$$. Would I just contact a local sawmill, furniture builder...etc to see if they would be interested? Other ideas? 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a neat looking tree. What is it? Sorry I can't help you with the answer to your question. Hope something good comes of it though.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Chippin-in said:


> I dont know what you call it, but the outside looks like they melted bark over the top of it.


Burls. That is one interesting tree, it looks to have been lightning struck a long time ago. That stress may be what caused the deformities. At nearly 5' diameter that is going to be quite a chunk to do anything with, move or mill.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

How about someone with a mobile mill, who'd bring the mill to you? I see that advertised every once in a while.

The other option is to have it cut into chunks for turners or small projects. Apparently they catch a some dollars on ebay. I wouldn't mind a piece.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

That would be interesting to see sawn. Can anyone identify what kind of tree it is?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Robert. Load that thing on a pallet and I'll have it picked up. I'll stand her up and whittle on her for a few hours and send you back a nice flitch or two. 






.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*big tree*

Looks like a nice old white oak. If you were closer to me i'd take it on with my csm.:yes:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Anybody else see a bear in that last pic?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

slatron25 said:


> Anybody else see a bear in that last pic?


 
Yep, in the second one too. I saw the face but you calling it a bear made it pop out at me. :yes:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

It is an oak, not sure exactly which species. 

Hey TT, if I could get it on a pallet I might just do that :laughing:.

I did talk to the guy at the mill than a mile from the house. He has a guy that has a crane and would be able to cut it, load it and take it to his mill. Total cost about $800.00-$1200.00. He said a slab that size could bring a few thousand if its large enough and nice enough.

Im guessing the tree will have about 12-15 feet from base to top. Not sure if it should be cut at 8 feet or so, or left long. Not really my call anyway. Hopefully I can get my friends a decent offer for it after it is cut.

I called a few people (hardwood businesses) in the area to see if they would be interested in the slabs, but they declined. Guess I need to find a custom furniture guy. What do yall think?

Maybe put it on craigslist after its cut.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Chippin-in said:


> I did talk to the guy at the mill than a mile from the house. He has a guy that has a crane and would be able to cut it, load it and take it to his mill. Total cost about $800.00-$1200.00. He said a slab that size could bring a few thousand if its large enough and nice enough.


Seems kind of high for just one tree. But then again, I don't know for sure since I don't run a mill. I know from experience it is more expensive for a sawyer to stop what they're doing and go fetch a single tree.
I also know that I always expect too much from a log wrt quality. Isn't that tree going to be partially hollow and not yield as much as one would expect? And wouldn't the outside slabs be of an interesting nature?


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> Total cost about $800.00-$1200.00. He said a slab that size could bring a few thousand if its large enough and nice enough.


I'd hate to have them spend a bunch and then take a bath on it...
Of course, it's worth what you can get for it.

They'll end up paying anyway, if they hire someone to remove it...

Didn't you just get a new chainsaw, Robert?:yes:

p


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

It would be nice to see it in slabs or a few timbers. If you fell it, you'll have a better idea of what's inside. If it doesn't look like you'll get the money back for the milling, you can buck it up and split it. Seems like you'd be able to find a guy with a portable mill to come out to the site, though. I have friends that do that around here.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

txpaulie the chainsaw is a sore subject right now :furious:, reference my other thread in the section.

fromthehills, the only portable mill I have found cant handle a log that large, 28" is his max. The higher cost would be due to having a log that large/heavy moved. If it were just cut up it wouldnt be a big deal, but trying to get it to the mill in a large piece makes it cost more. You cant put it on a regular trailer due to weight. 

Im sure that once its cut down there will be a better idea as to whats inside.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

oh, yea. I wasn't thinking about the diameter, you're right.

There is always the wedges and sledgehammer method!:thumbsup:


----------

